# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  امکان متفاوت بودن گروه آزمایشی اصلی کنکور دی و تیر

## mohammad_kh199

*سلام دوستان
باتوجه به اخباری که پخش شده در مورد اینکه نمیشه دو کنکور دی و تیر متفاوت باشه و اخبار رو هم به سنجش ربط میدن من میخوام اینجا چندتا عکس بزارم به نقل از خود سازمان سنجش و معتبرتر از اخبار و شایعات پخش شده در اینستا و تلگرام و غیره

اولا که بند ۱۰ اطلاعیه رسمی دبیرخانه سنجش صراحتا اعلام میکنه که شما میتونی دو کنکور دی و تیر که میدین متفاوت باشه که منطقی هم هست چون این دو کنکور هیچ ارتباطی به هم ندارن و هم ترازی و غیره در هیچجای دفترچه و اخبار نیومده و فقط پذیرش از یک کنکور به دلخواه خود داوطلب انجام میشه


کما اینکه خود سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم صراحتا اعلام کرده مشکلی نیست اگر یبار گفته نمیشه اولا که دیرتر از پیامای الانش بوده احتمالا آگاه نبودن کامل دوما نمیشه جواب یکبار رو به همه صحبتها و حرفهای بعدشون ارجح داد که
اینم جواب سنجش 
 


در کل من به نظرم با همه این اوصاف اینکه شما دی ریاضی بدین مثلا تیر تجربی هیچ مشکلی نخواهد داشت و جواب خود سنجش ملاک به همه حرفهاست
اما در نهایت باید یک کارنامه رو برای پذیرش انتخاب کنید*

----------


## x278x

سلام این پاسخ هایی که بالا گذاشتید از طرف سنجش قابل اعتماد هستن؟ یعنی میتونم دی ریاضی بدم تیر تجربی؟ لطف میکنید جواب بدید وقت ثبت نام داره تموم میشه هنوز هیچکس یک جواب قطعی نداده  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> سلام این پاسخ هایی که بالا گذاشتید از طرف سنجش قابل اعتماد هستن؟ یعنی میتونم دی ریاضی بدم تیر تجربی؟ لطف میکنید جواب بدید وقت ثبت نام داره تموم میشه هنوز هیچکس یک جواب قطعی نداده


سلام بله دیگه خود سنجش گفته دیگه به کی باید ادم اعتماد کنه؟ حرف سنجش ارجح به همه

----------

